# Can stomach acid cause bloating ?



## iougs (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi all:I am looking for your opinions on this.If stomach is producing too much acid (causing mild hartburn and some acid reflux), can that cause bloating (in gut area) after every meal and most importantly WHY ???I am asking because I do have stomach bloating after every meal for about 3-4 hours and Prilosec has helped me with the bloating (it does not anymore but that's another story).The above is just the Cliff's notes and my complete story and symptoms are here (first post): http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=27;t=002147 Thanks, iougs-


----------



## maggiedoll (Jan 1, 2003)

read my latest post hon.


----------

